# Erstes youtube comedy video



## HeilerYT (10. Juni 2018)

Hallo ich hoffe es ist erlaubt soetwas hier zu zeigen da es offtopic ist  
Falls nicht lösche ich es gerne sofort wieder.

Meine freundin und ich haben unser erstes video hochgeladen 
Ich hoffe jemand hat freude daran 

 Hat mega spass gemacht es zu drehen  YouTube


----------

